

Amazon lowers outbound data charge by 2 cents - chrischen
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2010/02/01/aws-announces-lower-pricing-for-outbound-data-transfer/

======
jrockway
This is unfair to the packets, which are now getting less money for their
work.

Oh yeah, it's only bad when Amazon tries to keep _book_ prices low.

~~~
nkohari
I don't know why you're getting downvoted. I laughed.

------
dangrossman
With all the price drops this year, I doubt I'll lock in as many reserved
instances next year. I locked myself into higher rates for a long time, and
paid more up front than they ask now too.

~~~
cperciva
I think Amazon originally intended Reserved instances as a way to give
customers lower pricing in exchange for accepting some of the capacity
planning risk; but that has more or less been subverted by the use of Reserved
instances as a disaster recovery strategy, where lower pricing isn't a major
goal. It would be nice if Amazon could find a pricing mechanism which
separated these two groups.

------
houseabsolute
This needs more units, and perhaps some sort of absolute measure. For example
"Amazon lowers outbound data charge from 12 to 10 cents per gigabyte." Or
whatever it is.

~~~
axod
It was 17c now it's 15c.

For comparison, linode is 10c ;)

~~~
brlewis
Yes, but linode is relatively expensive for storage. What I do now is
asynchronously move larger files to s3, while continuing to serve thumbnails
and medium-size photos from linode.

------
vaksel
I wonder if the timing has to do with all the bad press Amazon had the last
few days.

Now I know this was in a pipeline for a long time, there is no way you do
something like this on a whim. But I wonder if they moved up the timing of the
release of the announcement in order to get some good press going again

------
jeff18
Great! About 12 percent cheaper than it was yesterday.

~~~
cperciva
If you're using CloudFront and pushing over 1000 TB/month from the US and EU
edge locations, the marginal price was cut by 40%.

... which I find rather annoying, really. Every time AWS prices are cut, it's
the largest users who get the largest price cuts. What happened to the idea of
"we can get good rates by buying in bulk, and then pass those rates on to all
of our customers no matter how small they are" which AWS launched with?

~~~
maukdaddy
Just because you didn't get the biggest percentage cut doesn't mean you still
didn't get a price cut! Be grateful they are even passing this on to
customers...they very well could have kept the extra .02 as added profit
margin.

